# le glisser-déposer ne fonctionne plus...



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Mai 2003)

Pour ouvrir mes fichiers images, je les glisse-dépose sur l'icone de l'application photoshop 5.0.
ça marchait... ça ne marche plus... Avec les fichiers de type copie d'écran (pict) ou jpeg issus d'appareils photos numériques...
Je ne peux ouvrir ces fichiers que par le menu fichier-ouvrir.
Qq pourrait-il m'indiquer où chercher la cause du pb... extension ? Nouvelle version de Quicktime 6.0.2 installée récemment... ?

Merci de m'aider à percer ce mystère...

galileo@noos.fr


----------



## Bernard53 (5 Mai 2003)

Essayez de reconstruire le bureau, peut-être cela suffira.

Salutations.


----------

